# Hummel piano concertos



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone know of a complete set of the Hummel piano concertos on CD?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Chandos is the only label that has recorded all seven concertos. However, you would have to buy 6 cd's to acquire them all.


----------

